# Anyone with an XL Hybrid?



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

There are very few possible XL hybrid models. It's a pretty short list: 

Toyota Highlander Hybrid 
Dodge Durango Hybrid 
Chrysler Aspen Hybrid 
Chevrolet Tahoe Hybrid 
GMC Yukon Hybrid 
Cadillac Escalade Hybrid 

In a few months the 2017 Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid will be available. Chrysler is retiring the Town and Country name and bringing back the Pacifica name for its newest minivan.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Also ... 
Infiniti QX 60 Hybrid (2014/2015)


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but electric vehicles or hybrids are more expensive per mile than a conventional car. The batteries need to be replaced at 200k miles and the cost is around the cost of replacing an engine. Resell values reflect this too.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Hybrids are lower maintenance and lower gas usage than a conventional vehicle. This lower cost combination generally makes a full hybrid system car (i.e. a Prius) cheaper to operate than a conventional car. 'Light' hybrids (i.e. a Tahoe) on the other hand don't benefit nearly as much from their hybrid systems and may indeed cost more in the long run.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

It depends on how long you plan to keep the car. After 200k+ miles plan to replace the battery for $2000 to $4000+, depending on what hybrid you own. the resell value of hybrids around 200k miles goes down significantly because the new buyer will have to replace the battery if you haven't done so. I don't see how dramaticly the maintenance can be lower. The car still needs tires, brakes, oil changes, etc.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DSLRreel said:


> I don't see how dramaticly the maintenance can be lower. The car still needs tires, brakes, oil changes, etc.


10k oil changes and 100K brake pads on a Prius. Maybe not dramatically lower, but you will save at least a few hundred bucks over time.

Gas was the bigger savings, but I admit with its cost down to less than half what it was a couple of years ago that part has diminished.

Resale on hybrids was huge (low depreciation) because of their gas savings and it still remains so, but again gas prices are cutting in to that part as well.

Really in the current market a good eco box will do about the same as a hybrid.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Forget hybrid as you won't save much. Go with a 2007 caravan, or a 4 cyl dodge journey 7 seater.

Save your $$ for the rainy day.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

All I know is I don't want to be riding a vehicle that can be hacked. Drive by wire is perfect for a government that wants control over who can and who can't move freely.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but electric vehicles or hybrids are more expensive per mile than a conventional car. The batteries need to be replaced at 200k miles and the cost is around the cost of replacing an engine. Resell values reflect this too.


Your statement is not entirely correct for hybrids in general, but it is somewhat correct for most of the XL-class hybrids in that they have a traditional transmission that could fail as well as a battery that could fail.

Resale values for the Prius have been very high because it has a battery that has not been shown to fail much, if at all, and because it loses the traditional transmission.

The batteries do NOT need to be replaced at 200k miles. As in, there is no maintenance procedure that says "at 200k, replace the traction battery". It could go 1 million miles or 1,000 miles, just like a transmission could.

Hybrids like the Prius don't have a traditional transmission that has clutches or gears that mesh and unmesh with synchronizers to match gear speeds, they have a continuously meshed planetary gearset that is practially indestructible. So you remove a piece of mechanical equipment that can fail and you replace it with a battery that may or may not degrade enough for you to want to replace it.

Hybrids that have both a traditional transmission and a battery are more expensive to purchase and have both parts that could fail (or not) around 200k miles. Most XL-class hybrids seem to fit into this category, though that will be changing with the Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid minivan going on sale in the second half of 2016; it uses a planetary gearset so it has the reduced possibility of transmission trouble.

Info on the Pacifica Hybrid is here: http://www.autoblog.com/2016/01/12/chrysler-pacifica-hybrid-details-exclusive/

The Highlander Hybrid has a planetary gearset as well and should be as durable as the Prius. However, it's an expensive vehicle (new, though I wouldn't buy it new for Uber) and it's 3rd row is practically useless, as is the case for a lot of SUVs.


----------

